# Housing...



## FallenRabbit (Jul 16, 2012)

When I get a rabbit I want to know what type of housing to get. I was wondering what type of cage/pen to buy. Or if I should have an outside or inside bunny. I do have the funds to care for a bunny and spoil him dearly. I am unsure wheather I should buy a hutch and keep him outdoors or buy a cage/pen and keep him indoors. Any ideas? Tell me everything you know about rabbit housing! PICTURES AND VIDEOS ARE LOVED!
-Hunter :big wink:


----------



## SApple (Jul 16, 2012)

I use an xpen with rubber playmat tile flooring. I tired a NIC cage, bit find them hard to clean. I got my xpen off amazon for around $50 and the rubber playmat tiles from sam's for about $20. It works pretty good for me. Ellie gets free run of the house during the day, so she's only in there at night.


----------



## SApple (Jul 16, 2012)

I use an xpen with rubber playmat tile flooring. I tired a NIC cage, bit find them hard to clean. I got my xpen off amazon for around $50 and the rubber playmat tiles from sam's for about $20. It works pretty good for me. Ellie gets free run of the house during the day, so she's only in there at night.


----------



## SApple (Jul 16, 2012)

Oops sorry for the double post....


----------



## MiserySmith (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd say if you have the option, keep it inside. Bunnies are hilarious and fun to be around. I wouldn't want to miss a second with my bunner outside.
People have had a lot of luck with exercise pens for dogs, NIC cages & dog crates for indoor bunnies.
I personally think pet store cages are unacceptable, most are just a glorified litter box with a door.
People use all kinds of different beddings, anything from wood pellets, to blankets. Rabbits can be litter trained, that might be a good option for you if you use something like an exercise pen.

Here's a few set ups I've had:

Current, you can't see it well because I was trying to show how I attach the xpen to it, and also his fancy sheet. But that's the general size.



Cagecage

Older: 


cagg

Oldest: 


380163_10150583004002323_629497322_10872770_72890835_n

The reason the last one is smaller than the oldest is because the cats kept jumping in it(which was fine before. They're friendly) but they started using his litter box, and I don't want that.. so I had to use a big piece of wood for the top.
Now he's in my bedroom, so no issues with needing a top.

Just for you, I took and uploaded a current pic of his cage. Ignore the poops, 



IMG_1958


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 16, 2012)

Good for you for researching! I know whateverr you choose will be the best for your family and bunny! We choose indoor, so our bunny could really incorporate into our everyday lives...

Since you asked for pics here is our Mr. cookies house


----------



## littl3red (Jul 16, 2012)

Right now she's in a store-bought cage... Shame on me. :shame But I'm moving in a couple days, and my new room will be bunny-proofed from scratch, so she'll have the run of my bedroom, and I may get an xpen for if I really need to keep her in a limited space.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 16, 2012)

The belowlink on this forum shows a bunch of our current cages. You might enjoy taking a look through those also:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=70176&forum_id=93

I've housed all of my past and current rabbits indoors. I love having them close by and part of the family. My current pair were from a rescue and already bonded. They have a cage, but the door is left open all day long. It's only closed at bedtime. 

Of course, our downstairs is bunny-proofed. Here are some photos of them & their cage:


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 16, 2012)

So I will try to make my rabbit an indoor rabbit. I am thinking of getting an Xpen or exersize pens for dogs. 
Do any of these look good: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=xpen
The cage will be in my bedroom, so I would prefer it to be in a box like shape. 
With like.. blankets on the ground do they pee on it and have it smell bad or do they pee in the litter box?


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 16, 2012)

MiserySmith wrote:


> People have had a lot of luck with exercise pens for dogs, NIC cages & dog crates for indoor bunnies.


 Where do you buy Neat Idea Cubes (NIC cubes)? How much are they?


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 16, 2012)

That pen looks good. A majority of rabbits are litter trained a majority of the time. Still, before a spay or neuter, accidents can happen and water bottles can tip over. It'd recommend get a cheap left over roll of linoleum and cover that with blankets and sheets. That way whether spills, urine, or the blanket slips and it has unsupervised access to carpet in anyway, your floor is protected.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 17, 2012)

*FallenRabbit wrote: *


> MiserySmith wrote:
> 
> 
> > People have had a lot of luck with exercise pens for dogs, NIC cages & dog crates for indoor bunnies.
> ...



NIC grids can be found at a few different store chains, but it has been my experience that sometimes some of those stores will have them and sometimes they won't. You might have to do some digging. If you are going to ask at a walmart, I've found it helpful to have a printed out page that shows what they are, otherwise I tend to get confused looks. Scroll down here to see a list of potential places to get them. Prices vary per store and depend on how many grids are in a box (that varies too).

http://www.guineapigcages.com/cubes.htm


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 17, 2012)

Blue eyes wrote:


> *FallenRabbit wrote: *
> 
> 
> > MiserySmith wrote:
> ...


Do you think this: http://www.target.com/p/set-of-4-storage-cubes-black-14/-/A-10474035
Is enough room? How many do you think I need?


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 17, 2012)

BunMommaD wrote:


> Good for you for researching! I know whateverr you choose will be the best for your family and bunny! We choose indoor, so our bunny could really incorporate into our everyday lives...
> 
> Since you asked for pics here is our Mr. cookies house


Does your rabbit live in here 24/7, except for being outside with you.. or does he have a crate or cage too?


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 17, 2012)

He lives in this  except for when he is out running around, no cage or crate for him


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 17, 2012)

BunMommaD wrote:


> He lives in this  except for when he is out running around, no cage or crate for him


Okay, I will have my rabbit in one of these cages. Just making sure


----------



## jap08m (Jul 17, 2012)

FallenRabbit wrote:


> MiserySmith wrote:
> 
> 
> > People have had a lot of luck with exercise pens for dogs, NIC cages & dog crates for indoor bunnies.
> ...



http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/1/1/22824-grid-wire-modular-shelving-storage-cubes.html
I just found mine at Bed Bath and Beyond for 19.99 for 16 panels. I bought two for mine which was enough for me to make this




Personally, I'd get a total of 3 sets just so you can have the option of adding whatever you want and be able to reinforce it well. But I have left over panels from my last cage that I might use. WARNING!!! the holes in the panel are big enough for a smaller rabbit to get their head stuck in though so be cautious


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 17, 2012)

jap08m wrote:


> FallenRabbit wrote:
> 
> 
> > MiserySmith wrote:
> ...


http://www.kmart.com/stor-floor-standing-6-cube-storage-unit/p-010W435219990001P
There is 6 for $20.
How many of these do you think I would need?


----------



## jap08m (Jul 17, 2012)

Those look good. I'd definitly get at least two, and go with a third if you want the extras option. Nice find, I wish we had Kmart out here


----------



## MiserySmith (Jul 24, 2012)

Really sorry for not replying! I didn't see this thread again. Whoops.
I paid 20 for like, 12 grids? or something like that. I'm not super sure because it's been like 3 years, but they were at Walmart. Even if you use NIC cage connectors(the plastic pieces) I would reinforce those with zip ties, just in case. You can get packs of 50 or 100 at the dollar store for cheap.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 24, 2012)

In America i would say that bunnies should live inside as it's really hot. But in the uk where i'm from it rarely gets hot so my bunnies live outside, this is their enclosure, it now has a shed attached but i haven't taken a picture yet  It only cost Â£70 to make it all!

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/312031_2439039093565_1996702492_n.jpg


----------



## lalaleyla (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd defiantly say indoors! I'm all for the x-pens and nic cages. Full range is even better! :3


----------

